# Aventador SV by Mansory ( James Stunt)



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

German-based tuner Mansory is no stranger to going somewhat overboard, styling wise. Not that we're complaining but let's just say that Mansory's style isn't for everyone. Fair enough, but billionaire James Stunt recently placed an order for a one-off, heavily tuned Lamborghini Aventador SV. It's called the J.S. 1 Edition (because billionaires' initials are worth more than yours) and it's wonderfully bonkers.










Featuring a "tailor-made carbon fiber shell" which includes a new front end and lip spoiler, ventilated hood, side skirts, a large rear spoiler, and a roof-mounted intake, Mansory claims overall weight has been reduced by 110 lbs. over the factory-spec Aventador SV. Taking advantage of that weight reduction are, of course, performance upgrades. Hot damn. That naturally 6.5-liter V12 now has a retuned ECU and an improved air filter. Combined with a new sports exhaust system, total output is now 818 hp and 553 lb-ft of torque - a 78 hp and 46 lb-ft boost. 0-62 mph happens in a junk smacking 2.7 seconds. Top speed is 220 mph. We'll hopefully see the J.S. 1 Edition in-person next week at Geneva


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

oh wow - what a machine :argie:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

What an incredible look and presence that car has.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

someone spelt his name wrong on the plate... it looks like it should be the new bat mobile. sorry it does nothing for me.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Love it. Lambo's are meant to be wild beasts. The more crazy the better for me.
If you've got the money why not!


----------

